# The Rocket R Nine One setup



## Joescafe (Apr 20, 2020)

new set up, just waiting for the portafilter rack. Machine is in standby mode.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Wow...simply breathtaking...Sir i doff my cap to thee


----------



## NelisB (Nov 4, 2021)

Very nice!!


----------



## jackspro (2 mo ago)

That's seriously nice! Enjoy!


----------

